# Topics > Agriculture >  Farming robots, The Small Robot Company, Salisbury, Wiltshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - The Small Robot Company

smallrobotcompany.com/intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Small Robot Company - non chemical weeding

Apr 29, 2021




> Small Robot Company is on a mission is to help farmers feed the world while regenerating the planet. Our sustainable farming robots Tom, Dick and Harry will deliver Per Plant Farming for the world’s biggest food crops.
> 
> This non-chemical weeding demonstration shows the power of Per Plant Farming.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Killer farm robot dispatches weeds with electric bolts"
Makers say machine could be part of an agricultural revolution of automation and sustainability

by Damian Carrington
April 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Small Robot Co - Join our journey. Invest in Small

Sep 22, 2022




> Feeding 9 billion people sustainably by 2050 is one of the biggest challenges facing mankind today.
> 
> Small Robot Co uses robotics and AI to make farming more efficient, sustainable and profitable. Our robots autonomously monitor and treat each crop plant, allowing farmers to act only when it’s required or only target weeds that are a problem. We call this Per Plant Farming.

----------


## Airicist2

"Small Robot Co launches Tom V4: Next generation monitoring robot"

by Sarra Mander  
November 8, 2022

----------

